# scopehosts.com : 20% Discount on all Netherlands VPS hosting | VPS at just €6/mo.



## Scopehosts (Nov 2, 2016)

*NETHERLANDS 1Gbps LINUX VPS*
-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-
Netherlands VPS are powered by top virtualization technology software  Netherlands 1Gbps integrated with SolusVM Panel. OpenVZ/XEN virtualization provides better performance, scalability, density, dynamic resource management, and ease of administration than the alternatives.
Scopehosts cheap and best Netherlands offshore VPS Packages can be the heart of your e-business or website. Take advantage of our state-of-the-art servers, fully redundant fiber network, and our team of linux specialists.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*| Datacenter Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : OpenVZ | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 94.75.223.121 | *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
*20% OneTime Offer* on Netherlands VPS | Code : *FASTVPS20*
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


*OpenVZ VPS plan 1: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 1x2.0 Ghz
RAM : 768 MB
vSWAP : 512 MB    
SSD : 20 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 7.99/mo.*
==========================================================
* >>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*XEN-PV VPS plan 1: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 1x2.0 Ghz
RAM : 768 MB
SWAP : 512 MB    
 SSD : 20 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 8.99/mo.*
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*XEN-HVM VPS plan 1: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 1x2.0 Ghz
RAM : 1024 MB
SSD : 20 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : Windows server 2008 / Windows Server 2012
*Price : € 10.99/mo.*
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


=========================================
*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
=========================================​

*SOLUS VM CONTROL PANEL* 

*OPERATING SYSTEMS*

*MONEYBACK GUARANTEE* 

*SCALABILITY* 

*24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!*

*NETWORK / HARDWARE*


*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
-Management Service - € 25/mo..
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
-WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.​

*Premium Pro Control Panels *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-DirectAdmin Panel - € 14.00 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.​

* Conditions Applied.
* Get Discount on all plans.
* unmetered bandwidth : 20TB/mo.​

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY​

Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support
 ​


----------

